# Dress in Spain



## Lucky Larry (Feb 19, 2009)

We will be vacationing in southern spain (Malaga, Seville, Grenada, and over to Gibralter...) for the first two weeks in September.

What is the acceptable dress for tourist spots - churches, museams, restaurants?

Are shorts and t shirts acceptable or do we need to wear long pants and polos all the time?


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 19, 2009)

When we stayed at a timeshare in that area and toured, we wore mostly shorts and nice t-shirts.  My husband usually wears longer shorts with lots of pockets (like the skateboarder ones), that come down longer on his legs and knit shirts with collars.  Because it's such a vacation area, casual dress seemed fine.  We ate many of our evening meals in a nearby city along the beach (Fuengirola), where there were lots of outdoor restaurants, and again, dressy shorts seemed fine.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spain*

Two weeks ago when I left Madrid it was SNOWING!  They had to de-ice the plane but it took a long time because they really don't know what they are doing.  The good news is I had just come from Gran Canary for a week of perfect weather.  My point is that it can get cool.  I was in Malaga a few years ago in late September and the nights did get chilly.  So pack at least one pair of long pants.  But I agree with the above posters about the mode of dress.  I think in one cathederal women had to have their head covered and shorts were not allowed.


----------



## Lucky Larry (Feb 19, 2009)

*Cars*

Did you rent a car?  I've read where Carjet is a good value.

I've also read where parking is difficult in Fuengirola and in other cities along the coast.  Did you find that?  

Since we'll be going in September, I don't know if it will be the high season and still crowded.  What do you think?

larry


----------



## Keitht (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucky Larry said:


> Did you rent a car?  I've read where Carjet is a good value.
> 
> I've also read where parking is difficult in Fuengirola and in other cities along the coast.  Did you find that?
> 
> ...



We've had good experiences with Carjet.  They aren't a rental company, they're a consolidator so the vehicle may come from one of several sources.
We didn't stay in Fuengirola but did visit during the day in September and had no problems parking on the street.  I don't know what the long term parking situation is.
Dress code in general is fairly relaxed.  Jacket and long trousers only essential in the more upmarket restaurants.  The major exception is religious buildings - respectable dress is expected.  Vest style tops and other skimpy items are likely to be looked on unfavourably, worn by men or women.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, we rented a car.  I think it would have been difficult to do lots of the things we did - day trips to Ronda and Gibralter, overnight in Granada - without a car.  We were there in late June and I don't recall parking being a big issue for us, at least more so than it often is in tourist areas.  

I think we may have used CarJet; my husband checked a couple of different sources for best rate.  We actually picked up our car in Madrid and then returned it to the airport at Malaga because we flew from there to Barcelona.  I thought the highest season along the cost was in August when all the Europeans take their vacations, so I would think September would be a nice time.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 19, 2009)

*car*

Yes, I rented a car.  On site- there is plenty of parking available.  I agree with other posts that getting to places without a car would be a problem.  I have rented from Car Jet before and when I was there.  I was happy with them except for the wait to get the car.  Also, since they don't actually rent the car to you, make sure you carry the info about the rental to the rental station.  Many times they are not well informed.  For example, I had a free extra driver with the rental from the website, but when I got there they began to question that until I showed them the confirmation.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 19, 2009)

All good advice Jimster.  I can't remember the name of the actual company I got my car from at Malaga airport, but it was the extreme left hand office/booth.  I only had about a 10 minute wait but that may well have been because our suitcases were amongst the first off the carousel (Yes it does happen sometimes  )


----------



## silvib (Feb 21, 2009)

It really depends on whether you feel comfortable in shorts in some of the places you mention.   If you were planning to go to a service in church, I feel you definitely would be out of place in shorts.  As far as the restaurants are concerned, depends on the category of restaurant you go to, shorts would be acceptable in some, but in the evening the better the restaurant, the less you would want to wear shorts.  If you are going to places frequented by the locals, in the city center (not just the tourist areas) you would probably feel more comfortable dressed as you would be doing the same thing at home.  Sylvia


Lucky Larry said:


> We will be vacationing in southern spain (Malaga, Seville, Grenada, and over to Gibralter...) for the first two weeks in September.
> 
> What is the acceptable dress for tourist spots - churches, museams, restaurants?
> 
> Are shorts and t shirts acceptable or do we need to wear long pants and polos all the time?


----------

